# AMR question - "6-PT"?



## DavidR (Sep 4, 2012)

Today I came across a job posting by AMR here in Hemet, CA. The posting states the position is an "EMT-Basic _6-PT _HEM" 

Does anyone know what the 6-PT part means? Is the position part time?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2012)

From what the job posting seems like it is saying that there are 6 part time positions open for the Hemet division.


----------



## DavidR (Sep 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> From what the job posting seems like it is saying that there are 6 part time positions open for the Hemet division.



Yeah, that's what I thought as well! Thanks!


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 6, 2012)

best division in the IE.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> best division in the IE.



From Cabazon to the west...

We still got you beat for all around


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> From Cabazon to the west...
> 
> We still got you beat for all around



Man we got MoVal! Beat both of you..... Oo wait nvm what was I thinking. Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Man we got MoVal! Beat both of you..... Oo wait nvm what was I thinking. Lol



Haha. I wouldn't wanna claim MoVal if I was you...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 6, 2012)

Sigh. The problem with the 909 is who ever wins, you still lose for being in the 909.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Sigh. The problem with the 909 is who ever wins, you still lose for being in the 909.



What about 951 or 760? Haha


----------



## Jambi (Sep 6, 2012)

That would be the 951 thank you very much, and RIV div can keep MoVal.  Hemet was great when I was a basic there. Lots of good people, and they cover banning and beumont and that part of the 15 fwy.  As a basic starting out there, you're going to be doing BLS IFT for 6 months to a year before you will be able to get onto an ALS 911 unit.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> What about 951 or 760? Haha




951 can be counted. 760 is too large to stereotype, especially since it runs down into San Diego county (Escondido, San Marcos, etc).


----------



## Jambi (Sep 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 951 can be counted. 760 is too large to stereotype, especially since it runs down into San Diego county (Escondido, San Marcos, etc).



Bah! That's like calling a company too big to fail! LOL


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 7, 2012)

Haha Cmon. 20calls in a 24. Who doesn't want some!


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 10, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Haha Cmon. 20calls in a 24. Who doesn't want some!




Per capita, Hemet is by far the busiest area in the county. Plus, the last BLS FD in the county.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 10, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> Plus, the last BLS FD in the county.



One of the reasons I love the division!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> One of the reasons I love the division!



Until you come out to the desert and fall in love with our division


----------



## Jambi (Sep 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Until you come out to the desert and fall in love with our division



I do love Eisenhower and Desert hospitals...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I do love Eisenhower and Desert hospitals...



Desert is where it's all at. Friendly staff, hot nurses, free stuff, did I mention hot nurses?


----------



## Jambi (Sep 10, 2012)

Indeed...and it just so happens I took my first trauma patient as a medic intern to Desert

The nurses and docs are :wub:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2012)

Yea, but I'm at Arrowhead, Riverside County, and Chino Valley (well... Canyon Ridge for the next week, but I digress). That alone should make what ever division covers those hospitals (Rancho?) better than the rest.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Yea, but I'm at Arrowhead, Riverside County, and Chino Valley (well... Canyon Ridge for the next week, but I digress). That alone should make what ever division covers those hospitals (Rancho?) better than the rest.



Yeah rancho. 

You'll probably see exodus at canyon ridge. We do psych transports there all the time.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yeah rancho.
> 
> You'll probably see exodus at canyon ridge. We do psych transports there all the time.



Well, if you see a white coat in peds over the next week, say hi.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Well, if you see a white coat in peds over the next week, say hi.



You going to Western in Pomona?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> You going to Western in Pomona?




Yep.

/Yes... I know I have pictures from my interview at KCOM in my profile.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 10, 2012)

Cool beans...Western was one of the schools I was wanting to goto when I was working on prereqs. Alas, I can't afford to quit working with 2 kids, not even for PA (egad!) School right now.


----------



## yanikemt (Sep 12, 2012)

I wish we had desert's nurses in Riv.. sigh.....:sad:


----------



## exodus (Sep 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> From what the job posting seems like it is saying that there are 6 part time positions open for the Hemet division.



And just like that, I'm pretty sure I'll be transferring to hemet! I don't want to drive an hour to work anymore!


----------



## exodus (Sep 12, 2012)

hah... oops. I meant to post this in directionless thread..... Lol. (Don't delete, I have an attachment I need  )


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 12, 2012)

yanikemt said:


> I wish we had desert's nurses in Riv.. sigh.....:sad:



Hey we got county nurses usually pretty decent in the ER. Other than that ummmm..  lol since most are fresh out of school and is the first ER job they can get. With the extreme pt volume and low pay. 

@firefite 

Holy crap those hot nurses/social workers at canyon ridge. Lol


----------



## yanikemt (Sep 12, 2012)

Which causes detrimental effects


----------

